# found this combo on amazon



## joed (Jul 30, 2013)

I am new to this forum and will be creating a theatre room when we purchase our house (in-laws house) with in the next 5 months. I have surfed the net, this forum and other to the point that I think I am more confused then ever. I really do like the Klipsh speakers for my room I am designing (16' wide x 24' long x a sloped ceiling from 20'-12' sideways)
Any comments on this set up? This is just one of many pieces that I have not decided on yet.




Klipsch RF-82II 5.1 Bundle-Onkyo TX-NR828 7.2-Ch-BIC Acoustech PL-200 x 2 


by Klipsch 


List Price: $4,599.00 
Price: $2,999.00 
You Save: $1,600.00 (35%) 


Ships from and sold by AcousticSoundDesign Home Theater Experts. 





•You Receive: 2 RF-82II Towers 1 RC-62 II Center 2 RS-52II Surrounds(Black Only) BIC Acoustech PL-200 x 2 Each(Black Only) Onkyo TX-NR828 7.2-Ch Network A/V Receiver - Black
•Features • Every Reference speaker utilizes our Tractrix Horn technology for lifelike sound, more output using less energy, improved reliability, reduced distortion and a large soundstage with well-defined imaging. • Our light, yet rigid Cerametallic woofer cones feature specially treated aluminum to help better dampen and prevent distortion. • Titanium tweeter with linear travel suspensiontrickle-down technology from our flagship Palladium Series provides an open, natural sound, making you feel as if youre in the studio with the recording artist or on the set of a film. • Rounded feet offer less protrusion, giving the cabinet a slimmer, more sophisticated look with new copper accents.
•Onkyo TX-NR828 7.2-Ch Network A/V Receiver - Black The TX-NR828 has built-in WiFi for app controlled network audio streaming, and built-in Bluetooth serves hi-res, lossless, and compressed audio files (including 192 kHz/24-bit FLAC, DSD, and Dolby TrueHD) to your home theater from mobile devices, and it's all about stunning sound. Behind the brushed aluminum faceplate all seven channels have Three-Stage Inverted Darlington Circuitry, which effortlessly handles big dynamic gains without distorting, as THX Select2 Pluscertification proves, and renders all audio in extraordinary detail. Eight 4K-ready HDMI inputs, and a frontside MHL(for mobile devices), decode dazzling audio and video. 7.2 multichannel pre-outs, powered Zone 2 outputs, and bi-amping capability make this a very flexible AVR. Audio is masterfully processed, and 4K video source signals are cleanly passed-through, and standard video can be upscaled to 4K. Two HDMI outputs (one with Audio Return Channel) are included to connect your TV or even a projector for an authentic big-screen experience. Owning an Onkyo A/V receiver is not just about having big sound on movie night. It's about maximizing the sound of enjoyment in your daily life. Advanced features list here. Hear Precisely What the Director Intended Perfecting your home theater experience, THX certification guarantees theater-reference volumes in medium-sized rooms with minimal distortion. The TX-NR828 meets the most demanding & rigorous performance certification: it has to pass 75 test categories, 2,000 tests, covering 14,000 data points.
•Bic Acoustech New Model Platinum Series PL-200 x 2 Each! We proudly introduce the BIC/Acoustech Platinum Series PL-200 subwoofer. If you are looking for a top-tier subwoofer at an affordable price, we strongly suggest you audition the Acoustech PL-200. Although both the H-100 and PL-200 are superb value performers, the PL-200 is driven by an audiophile state-of-the-art BASH amplifier capable of delivering up to 1000-watts dynamic peak output. For extended bass response, the PL-200 also has more internal cabinet volume than the H-100. The PL-200 can move an impressive volume of air with exquisite control while delivering prodigious amounts of bass power for both music and theater applications. A sleek cabinet with hand-rubbed black lacquer top and bottom offers a deep gloss shine that is more scratch resistant than many lacquer finishes on the market. Like the Acoustech H-100, we guarantee the PL-200 will knock your socks off, especially for the price!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I went ahead and linked it for you.

I would say that is a pretty good setup. The pricing seems fair enough and it should make for a very good home theater system.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I agree, Sonnie, but I have been a Klipsch fan for over 40 years. I have the same speakers in cherry (which they no longer make) in an upstairs system. Very nice sound. However, the RF-82s are rather large, so buyers should be prepared for that. Many of our members really like Onkyo gear as well. Seems like a very good way to get into a nice HT sound system. 

I would verify that the gear comes with a USA authorized warranty, however. Speakers almost never develop problems, but sub amps and AVRs do.


----------



## joed (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. I really like the set up but hope it will provide a quality theatre surround sound for my room.


I see on this site that you really have a lot of knowledge and input across the board about HT set ups. I will keep looking and acquiring in the design section and projector section as I have 5 months to think this out before I need to start building it. 

I know a lot of people come here and I know a lot of topics get discussed so I will ask my question and hopefully get to the finish line under budget.

Joe


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

While I would prefer the JBL Studio 5 series - The Klipsch 
can make a nice system for you - enjoy the adventure.


----------



## HoosierMizuno (Jan 21, 2014)

nice! any issues with mixing brands and speakers if i plan to slowly go from 3.1 to 5.1 to 7.1 over the next couple years


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

HoosierMizuno said:


> nice! any issues with mixing brands and speakers if i plan to slowly go from 3.1 to 5.1 to 7.1 over the next couple years


How much can you spend at once?


----------



## HoosierMizuno (Jan 21, 2014)

zieglj01 said:


> How much can you spend at once?


I'm not too knowledgeable when it comes to speakers, but i'm thinking an overall price for 5.1 of around $1200.

Having said that, for Sub and front 3 speakers, around 600-800. Also, is there any particular speaker that you would spend more on compared to the others. for instance, should i get a better font speaker, and something a little cheaper for front left and right? Should i spend majority on all three front and sub and go cheaper on the rear? Is any speaker in a 5.1 setup more important than another?


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

HoosierMizuno said:


> I'm not too knowledgeable when it comes to speakers, but i'm thinking an overall price for 5.1 of around $1200.
> 
> Having said that, for Sub and front 3 speakers, around 600-800. Also, is there any particular speaker that you would spend more on compared to the others. for instance, should i get a better font speaker, and something a little cheaper for front left and right? Should i spend majority on all three front and sub and go cheaper on the rear? Is any speaker in a 5.1 setup more important than another?


The front 3 and the sub are most important - there are some real nice
budget friendly offerings for surround duty > I would also take a good
quality 3.1 over a poor 5.1 set-up.

For mainly home theater - you can go a different brand for surrounds.
However, the front 3 should timbre (voice) match. 

There is no brand requirement on the sub.


----------



## chrismdon (Jan 4, 2014)

You will enjoy this setup!


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Don't overthink it too much, as Sonnie said, that is a pretty good system at a pretty good price.
Grab it and enjoy.


----------

